
GPGTools – OpenPGP Tools for Apple OS X - rosser
https://gpgtools.org/
======
cdjk
While this is great, the teaser animation/splash screen [1] is incredibly
irritating. While slick and very pretty, the "typing" animation took way too
long - and there's no obvious way to disable it.

Does anyone know how they got around sandboxing, since that was the problem
with Mountain Lion up until now?

[1] <https://gpgtools.org/index.html?teaser=1>

~~~
tinco
I think it could be less irritating if they would just increase the speed to
be at or above reading speed. Surely someone has researched what that speed is
and written something about it?

I think it's worth defending because even though I was annoyed by it, I did
read every letter! Maybe because it's because I'm slightly invested since I
started using gpgtools a few days ago and was very impressed by the software,
but still, getting people to read copy is a very desirable thing on any
marketing site right?

------
tunesmith
What's the best way to ensure faster turnaround when a new OS X version comes
out? Is the constraint money, or is it more that they need more developers?

~~~
vegardx
I used GPGTools before Mountain Lion and was very sad when the update to
Mountain Lion broke it, and if I recall correctly it was because Apple more or
less totally redid Mail.app and sandboxed it in a way that made it hard to
integrate with. Seems like they have sorted this out now, and this should make
it for a quicker turn around in the future.

~~~
JshWright
It's been sorted for a while. I've been using it for months, but if you wanted
access to it, you had to either pay for it, or build it from source (I want
the latter route).

------
chmars
Great tool but who wants to way months after each major OS X release to use it
(again)?

GPGTools is not alone with this problem. LibreOffice for example can't
probably be installed by many users because the binary isn't signed Apple-
style. Many users will get an error message by OS X and just forget about
LibreOffice …

~~~
mike-cardwell
People should probably use operating systems written by people who care about
backwards compatibility. Ideally ones that are developed in the open.

~~~
tvon
If I am understanding the problem correctly...

Apple implemented app signing by default in 10.8. Users can either turn this
off in System Preferences (removing the error), or the LibreOffice team can
pay the $100 annual fee to get a properly signed app.

~~~
lukele
Actually, there's a temporary workaround which you can use and works till you
update to a new version (works with any app or package not signed with an
Apple ID) Simply right-click open and you'll not see the error message. No
need to disable gatekeeper in System Preferences

------
breser
For anyone wondering, this comes with GPG 2.0.19, 2.0.20 came out on May 10th
2013 with a security fix: <http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2012-6085/>

I believe they've patched it in this release though:
[http://support.gpgtools.org/discussions/everything/4323-cve-...](http://support.gpgtools.org/discussions/everything/4323-cve-2012-6085-vulnerability)

It's disappointing that their release notes don't mention this.

~~~
lukele
It's true we should have mentioned it in the release notes, I think we forgot.
Mentioned it only on Twitter. Will definitely do better in the future!

------
izietto
What is the difference between GPG and PGP?

~~~
rosser
GPG is the FSF's implementation of the OpenPGP spec. PGP was the original
implementation upon which the spec is based, and is now the name of a company,
owned by Symantec, that makes a commercial version of the software, and some
related tools.

------
dcalacci
It's good to see a group actively trying to move PGP into the mainstream. I
think that PGP is valuable, and that this work is worthwhile if only because
it makes it easier to use PGP on a day-to-day basis.

------
vsviridov
Finally, with Lion support... Although I've since switched to
Thunderbird/Enigmail, which works with older version just fine..

~~~
gnaffle
I did that, unfortunately the search feature in Thunderbird is just terrible
compared to Mail.app (maybe there is a plugin I don't know about?)

~~~
kgo
If you're actually trying to encrypt email, you probably don't want your mail
app building a search index in plain text.

~~~
gnaffle
Just getting a working subject / from / to search would be great. That said,
my primary purpose with GPG is securing the emails in transit, not on my
laptop. I already use disk encryption and most of the documents I send are
stored unencrypted on that disk as well. The kind of people that would break
into my computer would most likely just install a keylogger to get my GPG key
rather than look for plain text indexes.

------
es20641
I've never used PGP or GPG before, is this something that I should be using?

~~~
claudius
Yes.

~~~
daemon13
Which one?

~~~
claudius
You want to use the OpenPGP specification, the most popular implementation of
which is GPG. But if you want to use the actual PGP software, that is
perfectly fine, too.

The point is to make encrypted/signed messages the norm rather than an
outstanding event causing suspicion.

------
Spooky23
Do OpenGPG smartcards work?

------
hackerboos
Great tool but it's annoying how it messes with homebrew.

~~~
lukele
This should be no longer the case from version MacGPG2 2.0.19 upwards.

~~~
olorton
I'm still getting the warning.

Latest MacGPG2 & Homebrew.

